# Tosh.O fans, meet the dbag who gives steroids a bad name...



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 14, 2011)

YouTube Video











What a doucher...


----------



## Evil Eagle (Jul 14, 2011)

Saw him Tuesday. I want to kill him. 

Sent from my Android device


----------



## minimal (Jul 14, 2011)

aware


----------



## Arnold (Jul 14, 2011)

this guy needs to be shot.


----------



## independent (Jul 14, 2011)

It was pretty fucking funny. Lighten up people.


----------



## TwisT (Jul 14, 2011)

I got a kick out of it


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jul 14, 2011)

Is that Gentleman?


----------



## independent (Jul 14, 2011)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Is that Gentleman?



no, he doesnt workout.


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 14, 2011)

Fuckin hilarious. I burst out laughing when he said that's three steroids bitch.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jul 14, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> no, he doesnt workout.


 

haha.. forgot.  Just figured there can't be too many homos of that caliber.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 14, 2011)

omfg....


----------



## sirmattiep (Jul 14, 2011)

Effing hilarious!! "10 out of 10 curves! big beautiful round apple ass stick my penis in there!!"


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 14, 2011)

wtf is an upright row?


----------



## Perdido (Jul 14, 2011)

Funny stuff...

I don't think it gives steriods a bad name, it does make couch potatoes feel good about themselves eating another bag of chips and washing them down with a coke.


----------



## paolo584 (Jul 14, 2011)

this guy is funny. hes just acting.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 14, 2011)

Was it on the last show? I can't see youtube at work.


----------



## Evil Eagle (Jul 14, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Was it on the last show? I can't see youtube at work.



Yes

Sent from my Android device


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 14, 2011)

paolo584 said:


> this guy is funny. hes just acting.


 
Yes, he is pretty funny... The down fall is the people who watch this will automatically assume steroids will make anyone act like this on TV!!!!  Bad publicity for us Juiceheads


----------



## CG (Jul 14, 2011)

Fucking hilarious

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## oufinny (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow, that was funny though that guy is a d bag.  By the way, WTF is an upright row?


----------



## Silver Back (Jul 14, 2011)

i lol'd

it was tounge in cheek


----------



## toothache (Jul 14, 2011)

Tosh was funny the guy was a douche.


----------



## Kathybird (Jul 14, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Fuckin hilarious. I burst out laughing when he said that's three steroids bitch.



No, he said that's three (fucking) steriod CYCLES (bitch).


----------



## MDR (Jul 14, 2011)

Made me laugh out loud.  Seemed to me that it was a parody of the kind of douchebag behavior that people think of when demonizing steroids.  Even if he was serious, why would I care?  I quit worrying about public perception a long time ago.


----------



## Vibrant (Jul 14, 2011)

Kathybird said:


> No, he said that's three (fucking) steriod CYCLES (bitch).



I stand corrected.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 14, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> It was pretty fucking funny. Lighten up people.



Seriously. Take the bug out of your asses. Dont be so retarded.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 14, 2011)

Evil Eagle said:


> Saw him Tuesday. I want to kill him.
> 
> Sent from my Android device



And you want to kill him why??


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 14, 2011)

MDR said:


> why would I care?  I quit worrying about public perception a long time ago.



this


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jul 14, 2011)

Aw shit, vid got nuked.


----------



## SFW (Jul 14, 2011)

Who is Tosh McTrenna?


----------



## Mudge (Jul 14, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> wtf is an upright row?



While standing, you bring the barbell to your neck. Depending on your grip this is for traps and/or shoulders.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 15, 2011)

I would love to see that guy row 315 once, let alone 5 times.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 15, 2011)

I was makin fun of ol boy lol. Tosh asked him how much he upright rows and he goes wtf is an upright row it's called a bent over row lol


----------



## dsl (Jul 19, 2011)

Here is a link of the video on Tosh.O's site:


And this guy seriously needs to take a chill pill lol


----------



## tjsulli (Jul 19, 2011)

it was pretty funny, but so would be seeing that guy get hit by a truck lol


----------

